# My 2nd but 1st proper cheese smoke



## vibe (Nov 10, 2015)

So I smoked a little block of cheddar about 6 weeks ago, my friend and I really liked it so I decided to buy some cooling racks and a load of cheese to try a proper smoke with more variety.

I have only just put it on and will only be doing 2 hours but here is what I have:

Mild Cheddar, Mature Cheddar, Red Leicester, Double Gloucester, Edam, Gouda, Jarlsberg, Fontina, Provolone, Monte Veronese and Formajo Imbriago.

I'll be smoking with GMG's Fruitwood blend pellets. Fingers crossed for my 1st proper attempt at cheese! 













22734292630_594f5b900b_z.jpg



__ vibe
__ Nov 10, 2015


















22933404421_5dfc7e65c6_z.jpg



__ vibe
__ Nov 10, 2015


















22299551744_d3526d1856_z.jpg



__ vibe
__ Nov 10, 2015






Cheers for looking

~Kev


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 10, 2015)

What are the little sticks for on the top row of cheeses?


----------



## vibe (Nov 10, 2015)

Just cocktail sticks so I know which one is the mature cheddar and also to separate double Gloucester and Red Leicester as worried once they have colour I won't spot the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idahopz (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks good, Vibe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How are you going to smoke the cheese?

One other cheese to try if you see it in the stores is horseradish cheddar - I know, sounds strange, but when smoked is one of my favorites, next to the Gouda which is my all time fav.


----------



## vibe (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Idaho!

Being from the UK I don't have an amazen tube thing so used some exhaust part to do the same thing. I haven't seen a horseradish cheddar before but if I see one I'll be sure to buy it! I also saw pepper jack for the first time in the Uk yesterday but I knew I didn't have the room to add it so next time I'll buy that too!













22935073351_207c0a0427_z.jpg



__ vibe
__ Nov 10, 2015







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vibe said:


> Just cocktail sticks so I know which one is the mature cheddar and also to separate double Gloucester and Red Leicester as worried once they have colour I won't spot the difference.


Ah, makes sense.

Ooh, horseradish cheddar would be very interesting.  

I smoked a small block of habañero cheddar a while back.  That was particularly tasty.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 10, 2015)

Cool, Vibe... a homemade Amazen - I like it.  One thing I noticed from personal experience, is that if your temperature is cold (less than 70 Farenheit) then the cheeses (especially the harder ones) will not take on nearly as much smoke as when about 80 or so degrees.  However, there is a fine point between melting your blocks and taking on smoke! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS - I really like habañero cheddar too, gpb11


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2015)

Vibe, lookin good so far,,, Is what I do and it looks like you are doing it,,, I set all my cheese on racks with wrappers still on them, take pics for us here at SMF lol and unwrap, smoke and go back to phone to see what each piece was,,,,BTW just don't move pieces during smoke LOL 













IMG_20151108_104954087[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015





     













IMG_20151108_185401922[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015






Good luck on your smoker 

A full smoker is a happy smoker,


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 10, 2015)

Vibe said:


> Thanks Idaho!
> 
> Being from the UK I don't have an amazen tube thing so used some exhaust part to do the same thing. I haven't seen a horseradish cheddar before but if I see one I'll be sure to buy it! I also saw pepper jack for the first time in the Uk yesterday but I knew I didn't have the room to add it so next time I'll buy that too!
> 
> ...


Horseradish cheddar is excellent if you have a Costco (they claim to be everywhere) usually always has some (would not know about in the UK) but it might be worth a check...That tube of yours is quite inventive Good Job!

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## vibe (Nov 10, 2015)

A few wholesalers in the UK require a membership which you need to have your own business or in a particular job to obtain, I just guessed Costco was the same? There is one that's about an hour away in the car - I'll look into membership :)

As for the diy pellet tube I cannot take credit for this as I wanted one from amazen but it's really really want expensive with shipping and whatnot so having a friend that builds/repairs motorbikes o asked if he had a perforated exhaust baffle that one end could be sealed and about 6 inches long. When he asked what I needed it for he sealed down 1 end and had it to me about 2 hours later [emoji]128522[/emoji]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 10, 2015)

Vibe said:


> A few wholesalers in the UK require a membership which you need to have your own business or in a particular job to obtain, I just guessed Costco was the same? There is one that's about an hour away in the car - I'll look into membership :)
> 
> As for the diy pellet tube I cannot take credit for this as I wanted one from amazen but it's really really want expensive with shipping and whatnot so having a friend that builds/repairs motorbikes o asked if he had a perforated exhaust baffle that one end could be sealed and about 6 inches long. When he asked what I needed it for he sealed down 1 end and had it to me about 2 hours later [emoji]128522[/emoji]
> 
> ...


Costco does not require you to be a buissness here and if you hit the membership desk they typically will give you a pass to go in that day, shop and see if you want to step up and join. over here they push the executive level, it is an additional $ 50.00 if you do not spend enough thuout the year (getting back a percentage of your expenditures) they will give it back to you at the end of the year. so far my rebate has paid for our membership and my two boys every year for more years than I can remember (15-20 years,,,,too long remember) so it can work. Good luck on the search.

Tom


----------

